# Stumped on Paint Horse



## Kamiller1991 (May 15, 2012)

Also, to add to my confusion- on his registration papers he is listed as a Black Overo- thought other than a little spot on the side of his mouth, has "paint" markings on his body.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Your horse is not "solid" he has regular registry APHA papers. From the photo available on APHA Plus, I would say that his face white was far enough outside the reference points to get him full papers.

As far as AQHA registration, he probably is eligible, **BUT** both parents need to be registered and DNA typed before they will take his application and that is no guarantee he will get AQHA papers. The whole process is kind of expensive and more than a huge pain in the butt. Since he isn't able to reproduce, unless you plan to show AQHA, I would skip it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

If you wanted to learn more about his color, you can look up splash overo. I'm quite certain that is the type of paint allele your horse has.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kamiller1991 (May 15, 2012)

After looking into it more and contacting the owners of his parents, both his parents are double registered AQHA/APHA. He was sold to me as a "solid" Paint though his papers say otherwise. Even though he has no flashy paint markings, if he is registered as a black overo gelding is he eligible to show in regular classes with APHA? I know SBP have their own classes. Thanks again. And as far as the AQHA reg. it seems like a lot of money and work to get him into AQHA- not worth my time.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I would think that they can't deny you from showing regular APHA classes if you provide his papers as proof that he is registered with regular papers.


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have been told that overos usually have face markings outside of a regular blaze, stripe, snip, whatever, and tobianos are more likely to have 'regular' horse markings on their face. I didn't know that just that could qualify them as a paint and not solid. Anyone know what that means? lol. Sorry, that's not very helpful.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Whoever told you that was wrong, Tessa.

Tobiano does not cause _any_ face white. Any tobiano with white on its face has something else going on. Any horse with any white on its face has a white pattern, it just hasn't been isolated and identified yet. Frame, splash, and sabino (the "overo" genes) all cause white on the face separately. 

The way that gelding's white aprons over his face would qualify him for normal papers. My mare (avatar picture) is genetically a buckskin frame, but registered solid. Her blaze is her only marking and would be considered a "normal" face marking.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

im definitely Paint Dumb...but i know my friend had a "solid" gelding with 2 paint parents...they were eventualyl able to get him regular paint papers because his face got more and more white and his legs got white hgih enough to qualify? i have no idea what they were talking about...im QH all the way haha. but maybe he has enough white on his face to qualify him for a paint and not solid...idk


----------



## Kamiller1991 (May 15, 2012)

After talking with the original breeder this guy is also eligible to be double registered AQHA since both his parents are double registered and out of AQH parents. The whole genetics and colorings confuse me.


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

Poseidon said:


> Whoever told you that was wrong, Tessa.
> 
> Tobiano does not cause _any_ face white. Any tobiano with white on its face has something else going on. Any horse with any white on its face has a white pattern, it just hasn't been isolated and identified yet. Frame, splash, and sabino (the "overo" genes) all cause white on the face separately.
> 
> The way that gelding's white aprons over his face would qualify him for normal papers. My mare (avatar picture) is genetically a buckskin frame, but registered solid. Her blaze is her only marking and would be considered a "normal" face marking.



Aha! I see! Thank you!


----------



## ThePaintGirl (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi,
So if I understand correctly, he is registered as a black overo paint. The people who sold him to you said he a was a solid paint. Correct?

If thats the case, the white on his face is why he is registered as overo.

My guess is the past owners either didn't know he was a registered overo paint and figured he was a solid; they thought the papers were wrong and decided he was a solid; or since he doesn't look like an overo decided to just call him a solid paint. 


Thats my understanding of the situation and my guesses as to the solid overo thing. And if he is APHA then you should be able to do APHA shows so long as you give proof of registration.

Have fun!

~ThePaintGirl


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

I show APHA. I can tell you his color is very desirable in competition - except for the color classs. It is much less white to keep clean and the solid color doesn't draw attention to movement, black is a bonus as well. As other posters have noted his overo status on his papers is due to his white on his face - it is enough to qualify for the regular registry, which is why he has regular papers. 

It is good that he is regular registry. You have many more options when showing than if he was a solid, more classes, more chances at high points and more competitors - so he is worth much more money than a solid paint would be. 

Congrats on a very nice gelding, have fun with him.


----------

